# Verslavingen > Roken >  Buerger,kent iemand deze (rokers)ziekte?

## anjaver

Bij mij vermoeden ze dat ik ziekte buerger heb.
heb verschillende onderzoeken gehad,alleen rare is ik heb niet alleen klachten van handen en voeten maar over heel lichaam,Tintelen branden en prikkende huid.Herkent iemand dit

----------


## snipper

Dit is dan wel een oud bericht, maar wie weet heeft iemand er nog wat aan.

_Ziekte van Buerger

Symptomen
De ziekte komt voor bij relatief jonge mannen en in toenemende mate ook vrouwen van rond de 40 jaar, waarbij roken een evidente risicofactor is. Het komt voor in armen en benen en dan met name in de uiteinden: vingertoppen en tenen. Door de ontsteking ontstaat trombose en uiteindelijk weefselschade (necrose). Dit kan leiden tot amputaties van tenen of vingers. De aangedane lichaamsdelen worden koud en pijnlijk en lopen kan bemoeilijkt worden: etalagebenen (Claudicatio intermittens). De aderontsteking (flebitis)kan een verspringend karakter hebben (van de ene plek naar de volgende).

Behandeling
De belangrijkste behandeling bestaat uit preventie. De patiënt moet stoppen met roken. Er zou een mogelijke overgevoeligheid zijn voor tabak
Epidemiologie
De ziekte van Buerger komt vaker bij mannen voor dan bij vrouwen. Het komt vaker voor in Israel, Japan en India (langs de oude zijderoute) dan in Europa en de VS. De ziekte komt het meest voor in Zuid Azië, waar men sigaretten rookt die gemaakt zijn van ruwe tabak_

----------


## DoTzZz

Hallo,

Ja ik ken de ziekte, bij mij is twee jaar geleden de diagnose gesteld.
Alles wat hierboven op de anderre reply staat is waar! Het komt niet veel voor maar stoppen met roken of meeroken is een pre!

Je moet er goed mee opletten dat vooral meeroken nog schadelijker kan zijn dan zelf roken. Vermijdt daarom rokerigge kroegen en uitgaansplaatsen.

Het gaat hier ook niet over alleen je handen of voeten, het gaat over je adergestel. Ik herken heel goed wat je zecht over het hele lichaam. Ook je kracht neemt af en je zweet meer in je gezicht en buste.

Al met al leef je met een trombose door je HELE lichaam, deze wordt ontwiikeld door een alergie. DE plekken waar je ledematen het snelste mist zijn de uiteinden :-)


Deze ziekte is 'DEAD SERIOUS', als je geen ledematen wilt verliezen.

----------


## Lautje

Hallo,

Ik lees hier het een en ander over de ziekte van buerger en ik vermoed dat ik dit zelf dus ook heb.
Heb al een jaar last van vingertoppen die ineens geen bloed meer krijgen en wat dan weer terug trekt. Echter zijn er nu 2 vingertoppen waarbij het bloed nu weg blijft....
Verder heb ik ook een soort drukkende/stekende pijnen aan de linker zijde van mijn borstkast richting mijn linkerhand waar ik dus ook de klachten aan mijn vingertoppen heb.
Tevens loop ik al jaren met 'migraine' wat met de dag erger word, op het moment dagelijks en dit zit altijd op dezelfde plaats... Hiervoor ben ik sinds kort onder behandeling bij een neuroloog die dit nu probeerd te achterhalen.

Ik zit dus met heel wat vragen:
Zou dit met elkaar in verbinding kunnen staan? Welke simptonen horen allemaal bij deze ziekte? Hoe zijn jullie erachter gekomen? en dien ik deze ziekte aan te geven bij de huisarts of wijzen tests vanzelf uit dat het om deze ziekte gaat?

Ik hoop dat iemand mij antwoord kan geven op deze vragen.

Gr. Lautje

----------

